# Saltwater help



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I need any info you can give me to create a beneficial healthy environment for my future salty friends. I will not need a protein skimmer because my tank is to small and I have a10gallon tank right now cycling I do need to get some live rock and I wanted to know if I could get some anemones to put in their for my clownfish. Any help would be much appreciated.
I need to know about calcium levels and all of that and I forgot what My salinity levels are suppose to be as well.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

hit them up:
http://www.predatoryfish.net/ibforums/inde...php?act=SF&f=25


----------

